# Set Up Another Shooting House



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

As I've gotten older, I really like deer hunting out of my little huts on stilts in lieu of a standard tree stand of some sort. Keeps you out of the weather so you can hunt comfortably rain or shine, I can fire up a little heater if necessary, take a snooze without worry of falling, etc. and i just tend to stay out there on stand longer which improves odds of success.

Just finished my fifth one on the farm and each one is getting a little more perfected and nicer. Latest model is 5' x 6', 7' off the ground with metal siding, a rubber roof, plexiglass shooting windows plus vertical "slot" doors you can shoot a bow out of. Threw a piece of carpet on the floor and have a swivel office chair to sit on, shelves to set things on, coat hooks, etc. 

Would like to build them a bit taller, but this height allows me to build them up at the house and carry them back to final position with tractor loader and forks. Always anchor them down real good so the wind doesn't blow them over too.

Looking forward to deer season !


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't know your build method but I make mine modular. I take the stuff where I am going to place it to build the platform most times. Then load the front, sides, back and roof I built at the pole barn in a trailer and get as close as I can and do the front first by lag bolting it to the floor then a side, screwing it in about 3 spots to the front and also lag bolts to the floor then the second side and the rear, I lift the roof up and then slide it in place, Most I assemble alone too. Some I also place on skids so I can skid them where i want them. Most also have a 3 foot porch out the door.
Close to 60% of mine are recycled material, sized 5'x5' roof high enough I can load a Remington 700 Muzzle loader in it. Carpet is what I pick up that was left by the curb for the trash hauler.
Heat mine with a colman duel fuel camp stoves or a propane one, carry a small 7 cup coffee pot in my pack so I can make coffee tea or heat up some soup. also have a small skillet I can cook a burger in or bacon.

I need to go around and take pictures of mine since Photo bucket won't 3d party host with out an arm, leg and first born.

I'll check out my flash drives anhd see if I have some there.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Al, I sure wish I lived closer to you....that would be a blast......


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok what would be a blast? building a deer blind/shooting house/ Or fixing some thing to eat in one? This one is in my front yard.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been thinking about building one 8 foot by 8 foot as panels probably 4x8 and deck in two sections putting it on the trailer and driving it up to my aunts she said sure when we asked about building elevated blinds , 8 x 8 so that each side is 2 sheets of plywood , but I can live in it if I wanted to , put my cot against the back wall

rather than go up to bed at night , go out to the blind it would be about a hundred yard walk from the house but in a great trail intersection overlooking the orchard , wake up and already be in place rather than walking out an hour before season to sit int he dark waiting.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Al, all of the above, I have built many elevated stands, but never one closed in, to stay in all day...I like the one in your front yard.....


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I guess I should share my experience basically the same thing.....
Walking the ridges is no longer an option, lot of previous hunting land has changed hands, or built up....I chose the hunt at "The Place"....
After a hunting trip to Louisiana...saw several box blinds made from Pot a potties...several had a lightly painted over "Property of the Baton Rouge sanitary district .......I built one of my own.
Directions are....
Get your self a porta potty...remove any thing you don't want to hunt with....cut some windows, add the office chair up on a 12 ft tower.



Kinda small....but fits a Handi Rifle Just fine....
Porta potty was from a dealer as old stock, was clean and $60 bucks.
Lumber for tower was around $150.....
3 deer in 5 years.....and close enough to run an extension cord for a coffee maker....LOL


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Now that is recycling at it's fullest. My short Remington 870 slugger would work fine in it I think.
Small enough wouldn't take much to heat it with, possible a candle under a terra-cotta pot.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I use a Colman stove....warmth and coffee.....


View from the river bottom.....


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I have often thought of recycling the treated wood swing sets (the tower portion) for a deer stand. You see them for free on craigslist.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

H63 that is the stove I use in one blind to heat it and make tea. I am mostly a tea drinker these days, at one time I was really bad withy coffee. Had a 30 cups urn set up it before I went to bed in the morning so it would be done when I got out of bed at 10:00AM then make another 30 cups so I could fill my quart thermos for work and have some to drink during the 27 mile drive to work.

I stopped that foolishness when I retired and found I can live with out so much caffeine.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL....Yeah...I have cut back on all sorts of stuff.....
Being a supervisor in a factory which we all know runs on coffee and BS...

Still like cup or two in the morning....but not like the old days.
Did you paint yours?.....DW painted mine....

Deer come from miles around to marvel at the camo job....surprised they can see it?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya I painted mine using up some left over stain I had from bee hives.

 Al


----------

